# Deer Cam



## bcritch (Dec 4, 2009)

I found this site yesterday. Looks pretty good. There's a bunch of turkeys on there now.

https://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/WebCam.htm


----------



## honers (Dec 5, 2009)

now this thing is neater than schnockee.....sure is a good thing to pass time when you have to sit at work for 12 boring hours....nice find....tks


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice Bill! =D>


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

I forgot about that one.. Jim posted it up back in the spring. Thanks for the reminder. :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a first.

I just looked and there's somebody monkeying with the camera. They moved it a full 90* and cleaned the lens. :lol: 

What are the odds of the timing on that one?

I suspect there won't be anything seen for a while now if there's somebody out there doing maintenance.


----------



## honers (Dec 7, 2009)

ya...i watched this thing all day yesterday from work....one of the moderators lives only a 1/4 mile from it...he had to go and change the card or something like that...bout the time a big ole brood of turkeys came in the cam went down....but also while chattin with the people there they mentioned another one that's pretty neat....

https://www.useewildlife.com/

enjoy this one....i sure did


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool cam!!! Here is my favorite https://www.stevesantfarm.com/p1.html


----------



## bcritch (Dec 21, 2009)

More action on this one:

https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=4525359


----------



## bcritch (Dec 21, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Cool cam!!! Here is my favorite https://www.stevesantfarm.com/p1.html




That's like watching paint dry :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2009)

bcritch said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Cool cam!!! Here is my favorite https://www.stevesantfarm.com/p1.html
> ...



So you dont think BassAddictsAntFarm.com will be a hit?


----------



## bcritch (Dec 21, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



I'd rather watch a web cam of you making baits :LOL2:


----------

